# I did something crazy!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s great ! He’s so elegant when he walks, he is fascinating to watch.

Are you going to teach him to signal when he’s found something, like sitting or lying down systematically ?

What were you using as bait and do you know what they will use at the class you enrolled in ?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Dechi said:


> That’s great ! He’s so elegant when he walks, he is fascinating to watch.
> 
> Are you going to teach him to signal when he’s found something, like sitting or lying down systematically ?
> *I'm currently looking for a 'freeze'. I don't know what he was doing with the boxes at first with pawing or laying down, but right now I'm still treating for him clearly finding the scent, will soon be making sure that he gives a visible freeze just don't want to lose his enthusiasm and confidence. On the last one unfortunately he knocked the scent down so I treated him cause he obviously got close enough to touch it, but I would have preferred him to give more of an indication.*
> ...


message to short


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I know Asher will do fine in his new endeavor because he has already "learned how to learn". New challenges will just keep the smart boy happy.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty cool, looks like he is doing very well.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank guys. got in a bit of training the last 2 days. Gonna try to keep that up and not get lazy. However I also really want to try to compete for his CD in september and I've been being way too lazy with my obedience work so gonna have to try to balance that!


----------

